# Matapeake pier



## doublea j (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello all. I am kinda new to fishing ( and fell in love with it :fishing: ). I am also new to maryland and the only place that i know to go is Choptank, which has never been kind to me. I tried Matapeake for the first time at 8 am and at 9 pm getting there 2 hours before and 2 hours afterwards since those were the high tides. I didnt catch, but everyone else was catching blues. I have an 8 ft. rod but I saw that everyone who WAS hooking up were using 10 foot and better rods. I was using alewife and frozen spot as bait but I have lures of all kinds ( not knowing better, just buying  ). Am I doing something wrong? Do I need a new rig? Any other good spots? Any advice appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Skully (May 30, 2000)

*8 Foot Rod*

Your 8 foot rod is enough. I'm not sure of your setup but I guarantee that if you do as I say and the fish are there you will catch them. 

First, make sure you have 20lb test mono on your reel. Use your standard hi/low bottom rig, get yourself a few 4 oz pyramid sinkers and a pack of number 2/0 steel leader hooks. 

Secret is to only put the hook on the top swivel on the hi/low rig (this cuts down on tangles and weight.

Make sure you scale and filet the fish (fresh or frozen) into nice pieces, nothing too big.

Simple overhead cast with all of your might (this is where the 20lb test comes in handy) should get you about out there where everyone else is.

Make sure your drag is set that way your rod doesn't go in the drink. 

Oh yeah, and make sure you get in or near the left corner of the pier.

Post results!


----------



## doublea j (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey thanks! I am going to re check my setup and as soon as i do i am going back there. I will make sure to post my progress. Thanks again!


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

First, ask those catching what bait they are using. (Be friendly and most will talk with you.) If you are using spot and they are catching with bloodworm, or ... you may need to change bait.

Second, before you try to toss 4oz weight check your rod. Most rods will list the range of line (i.e. 10-20lbs) and a recommended lure weight (3/8-1 oz, 1-3 oz, etc). Rods of the same length can have very different weight ranges. You can go over a little, but not too much.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Try move up to a 12' surf rod and a long distant reel with added 30 lbs power pro line this has a 12 lbs dia. mono plus the above by skully and BlueWy and you will be good to go and by the way, go to the park and practice , practice , use a marker for guidance and distant


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Matapeake*

Well, 

I like to use 30 to 50 LB braided line on a 8 to 10' surf rod with maybe a 4 oz lead on a mullet rig......Bait choice would be fresh peanut bunker, mullet or fresh spot with that rig.... Cast out and wait .....> Ypu will see! 



Penn


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family.


----------

